# Illegal imporations of arowanas



## hatorihanzoe (Aug 2, 2007)

I know a few stores that are selling Asian arowanas that doesn't have a CITES approved certificate plus microchipping. Sounds very fishy to me, can I have some help to bring these LFS down? I can't stand people like that benefiting from selling whats already bare bone endangered fishes illegally. Can someone please give me the information as to who I can contact to let them know? I am in Toronto obviously.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

CITIES, Canada Customs and the RCMP might be able to do something or direct you to who can.

JM2C.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's the correct authority as regards this particular issue but I've dealt with Nancy at Fisheries & Oceans Canada on a few issues relating to people bringing in ornamental fish for personal use. Maybe she can help out with this?

She's extremely helpful and could probably redirect you if necessary.

Nancy (don't know the second name) 613-990-7033

http://www.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/home-accueil_e.htm

Martin.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Ah....just did a Government contact search:

House, Nancy L; (613) 990-7033; DFO-MPO; Epidemiology and Fish Health; AAH-SAA

Martin.


----------



## hatorihanzoe (Aug 2, 2007)

I spoke with an investigator today and luckly they have started a case. Thanks for your help.


----------



## stratos (Jul 4, 2007)

hatorihanzoe said:


> I spoke with an investigator today and luckly they have started a case. Thanks for your help.


Any word on how the investigation is going?

Theo


----------



## hatorihanzoe (Aug 2, 2007)

Yup, apparently they seem to be...LEGAL in their paper work but when I ask the investigator if they had check for microchip he asked me if he was missing something. Arent all asian aro coming in the country are suppose to be chipped.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I don't know about asian arawanas but I have found a store here in Toronto that was selling genetically modified fish (glo fish). I reported the store to the DFO and they forwarded it to Environment Canada. Apparently DFO doesn't do the enforcement, EC does!


----------



## hatorihanzoe (Aug 2, 2007)

genetically modified huH? thats pretty weird to do to a fish and inhumane. I have my doubts if EC will do anything, i know bigal's do have some glo fish, and they dye their fishes as well. i bought these 'purple parrots' and a few weeks later i didn't even notice they weren't purple no more until i went back to the store and saw their parrots are purple!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

DFO gets EC to go to the stores and investigate as well as seize any fish that is illegally or improperly imported. I had a rather interesting conversation with the guy from DFO


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

My question is what do you do when you have a mating pair of arowana in your aquarium and they produce babys in canada? How are you suppose to prove that they are farmed here instead of import?


----------

